# Leute finden!!



## Dacon (8. Februar 2016)

Hey ich bin recht neu was das Angeln in Holland angeht und suche Leute die mit einem zusammen mal los fahren, um ihre Erfahrungen zu teilen. Treffen kann man sich ja dann am Wasser bzw wenn es in der nähe ist fährt man gemeinsam los.


----------



## filli8183 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leute finden!!*

Hey wo kommst du her ?


----------



## Dacon (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leute finden!!*

Aus der nähe von Münster(Westf.)


----------



## koopie (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leute finden!!*

Schließe mich gerne an. Will dieses Jahr auch wieder anfangen zu angeln. Zielgebiet Maas ab Maastricht, Julianakanal bis Roermond.

Komme selbst aus Aachen. Also falls jemand auch aus der Gegend kommt und mal Lust hätte  zusammensammen loszuziehen...bitte melden ;-).

Gruss
Koopie


----------



## Dacon (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leute finden!!*

Ich bin morgen an der Ijssel in der nähe von Zutphen ist noch jemand dort in der nähe morgen oder will auch los???


----------



## zanderzone (13. Februar 2016)

Morgen?? Was willst du da!! Da wirst du nur auf den Wiesen angeln können!! Es ist alles überschwemmt.. Logischerweise.. Das Wasser steht 2,5m über Normalstand!


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leute finden!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Morgen?? Was willst du da!! Da wirst du nur auf den Wiesen angeln können!! Es ist alles überschwemmt.. Logischerweise.. Das Wasser steht 2,5m über Normalstand!



ist doch genial!


----------



## zanderzone (13. Februar 2016)

Was ist daran genial? Alles weg! Keine Buhne, keine Häfen..


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leute finden!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Was ist daran genial? Alles weg! Keine Buhne, keine Häfen..



ja gut, kommt natürlich drauf an, wenn man sich nicht auskennt, sollte man in der tat lieber zu hause bleiben, ansonsten, hochwasser allein find´ ich persönlich kein grund um nich´ ans wasser zu gehen.


----------



## zanderzone (13. Februar 2016)

Ich fische seit 13 Jahren an der Ijssel! Man kann momentan nicht bei diesem Wasserstand Fischen! Nirgendwo! Das einzige was de da jetzt an den Haken bekommst ist der Stacheldrahtzaun, der auf der Kuhwiese steht! Du kommst nicht mal ran! Wir reden hier nicht von ein bissl Hochwasser, sonder von Überflutet..


----------



## zanderzone (13. Februar 2016)

Warst du überhaupt schon mal dort?
Du wohnst in Dithmarschen!! Wie kannst du urteilen?


----------



## Dacon (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leute finden!!*

danke zander für den tipp dann fahre ich zum kanal da sollte das ja nicht das große thema sein


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leute finden!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Du wohnst in Dithmarschen!! Wie kannst du urteilen?


jau, seit knapp sieben jahren wohne ich dort.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leute finden!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Was ist daran genial? Alles weg! Keine Buhne, keine Häfen..



Aber... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=95637&highlight=kuhwiesenwaller


----------



## zanderzone (13. Februar 2016)

Dacon schrieb:


> danke zander für den tipp dann fahre ich zum kanal da sollte das ja nicht das große thema sein



Wenn du den Twentekanal meinst, dann angel hinter der ersten Schleuse! Auch der Kanal wird voll bis oben hin sein.


----------



## *luckyluke* (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leute finden!!*

Alle Kanäle sind voll mit Wasser...sinnlos sich da die Socken nass zu machen...aso komm aus Gangelt und bin auch für spontane Treffs zu haben.....in Sachen angeln natürlich....mein Beruf(Koch) lässt wir da weniger Spielraum...fliege in 4 Wochen nach Gran Canaria zum angeln


----------



## wowa777 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leute finden!!*

Ich hab ne Stelle (rhein) wo ich bei 5,50m Pegel noch Angeln kann... Jeder cm darüber kann man vergessen... Ich war heute an einem See feedern, obwohl ich lieber  am Rhein paar GuFi's geworfen hätte...


----------



## SPUTNIK (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Leute finden!!*

Hallo

Ich möchte mal gerne nach Holland zum Angeln,Habe dort keine Erfahrungen gemacht.
Komme aus Eschweiler (Kreis Aachen ).
suche Leute die mit einem zusammen fahren. 
Spinnfischen auf Zander , Barsch und Hecht.

Gruß
Cherkaoui


----------



## carste (9. März 2016)

*AW: Leute finden!!*

Hi ich komme auch Aachen und gehe seit fast 10 jahren an der Maas und Umgebung auf Raubfischjagd ( Spinnfischen). Also wenn jemand mal Lust hat zusammen ein paar Gummis hüpfenzulassen wäre cool!

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tobias1985 (30. März 2016)

carste schrieb:


> Hi ich komme auch Aachen und gehe seit fast 10 jahren an der Maas und Umgebung auf Raubfischjagd ( Spinnfischen). Also wenn jemand mal Lust hat zusammen ein paar Gummis hüpfenzulassen wäre cool!
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Hallo Carsten , so genau gehst du an die Maas ??? Komme aus Vettweiß bei Düren !! Gruß Tobi


----------

